# old school x-over



## red03vette (Sep 3, 2007)

i have in my possession an older Kenwood x-over called KEC-600. does anyone on here remember this unit? if so, is it any good? the one i have is like new and i thought i might use in a system install in my GMC truck. am i wasting my time? the deck i have now is a Kenwood X-991 and i have old school kicker zr amps. i do not have alot of amp modules, hence the idea of the old Kenwood x-over so i can run active on the fronts. if you guys have a better idea/ideas i am all ears.

thanks duce


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

pics


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I downloaded the manual and studied it and my conclusion is:
It's a very nice, versatile crossover that is usable in almost any setup and with nice noise and distortion specs. Congratulations, you made me (I have a special feeling about oldskool Kenwood gear, but I use an AC 4XS crossover in my car) jealous! 
I can see only 1 downside: it uses turning knobs to set crossover-points, which is not that accurate as modules or switches. 
This downside has also an upside tho: You can play with the crossoverpoints while the install is playing.

If you need the manual and have trouble to find it, send me a PM with your e-mail adress and mention "kec600.pdf" so I can find it quick and easy, and I will e-mail it to you.

greetings,
Isabelle


----------



## red03vette (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks Candisa, i think i will give it a shot in my system. as soon as get my truck back from the GMC dealers shop i can begin.  if it does not work out i still have passives for the front speakers and the built in x-over in the kenwood X991 for backup. 

duce


----------



## red03vette (Sep 3, 2007)

here ya go BassAddictJ, i hope this works.

duce


----------

